# deux comptes bien séparés dans "mail" ?



## puffade (6 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai réussi dans mail à configurer deux comptes différents (le mien et celui de ma femme). Le problème est que tous les mails entrant comme sortant sont dans la même fenêtre à partir de la planif envoyer et recevoir. J'ai essayé de créer une nouvelle boite aux lettres mais je ne comprends pas trop car j'ai un dossier qui apparait sur le côté et je n'arrive pas à configurer. Dans Entourage, à l'ouverture de l'appli, une petite fenêtre s'ouvrait pour qu'on choisisse l'utilisateur et le compte. Ne peut-on pas faire la même chsoes dans mail pour séparer les courriers. Merci de vos réponses


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Janvier 2008)

puffade a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai réussi dans mail à configurer deux comptes différents (le mien et celui de ma femme). Le problème est que tous les mails entrant comme sortant sont dans la même fenêtre à partir de la planif envoyer et recevoir. J'ai essayé de créer une nouvelle boite aux lettres mais je ne comprends pas trop car j'ai un dossier qui apparait sur le côté et je n'arrive pas à configurer. Dans Entourage, à l'ouverture de l'appli, une petite fenêtre s'ouvrait pour qu'on choisisse l'utilisateur et le compte. Ne peut-on pas faire la même chsoes dans mail pour séparer les courriers. Merci de vos réponses



Dans les préférences; il faut créer des règles pour diriger mails sur telle ou telle BAL.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2008)

bonjour
et bien contrairement à ce que tu crois tout est vraiment séparé
et il y a plusieurs manieres de pousser les choses

avant d'aller plus loin 
quel OSX ?
les applis Mail sont differentes selon les cas , ca a evolué entre puma , jaguar , panther , tiger et leopard


----------



## zacromatafalgar (6 Janvier 2008)

Salut,

Il te faut cliquer sur les petits triangles à gauche de "Boîte de réception" et "Messages envoyés", tu verras alors les différents comptes


----------



## puffade (6 Janvier 2008)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Il te faut cliquer sur les petits triangles à gauche de "Boîte de réception" et "Messages envoyés", tu verras alors les différents comptes



Génial ç'est super.


----------



## puffade (6 Janvier 2008)

Seconde question pour affiner. Je vois donc maintenant parfaitement les deux boites de réception...Comment relever le courrier d'un compte sans l'autre sans avoir à inactiver l'autre compte dans les préférences ? je suis sous tiger et mail 2.1.2. Merci de vos réponses


----------



## zacromatafalgar (6 Janvier 2008)

puffade a dit:


> Seconde question pour affiner. Je vois donc maintenant parfaitement les deux boites de réception...Comment relever le courrier d'un compte sans l'autre sans avoir à inactiver l'autre compte dans les préférences ? je suis sous tiger et mail 2.1.2. Merci de vos réponses



Soit par clic droit sur la boîte puis menu "Relever le courrier de nomDuCompte" ou bien via le menu "BAL=>Relever le courrier=>nomDuCompte"


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2008)

puffade a dit:


> Seconde question pour affiner. Je vois donc maintenant parfaitement les deux boites de réception...Comment relever le courrier d'un compte sans l'autre sans avoir à inactiver l'autre compte dans les préférences ? je suis sous tiger et mail 2.1.2. Merci de vos réponses


tu veux affiner ?
bien , affinons
Mais dans l'autre sens
Qu'est ce qui motive cette question là ( releve differenciée)?

Car  après tout
que les messages de l'une ou l'autre personne arrivent en même temps ou pas, ca ne change rien au fait que ces messages sont gardés jusqu' à lecture par la personne concernée

seul cas où cela importe 
si un compte est geré depuis plusieurs endroits differents via plusieurs  logiciels de messagerie
Et encore en ce cas la solution serait simple : un compte en protocole imap ( précisement fait pour ca)


----------



## puffade (6 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu veux affiner ?
> bien , affinons
> Mais dans l'autre sens
> Qu'est ce qui motive cette question là ( releve differenciée)?
> ...



Merci pour tes précisions et tu as bien entendu saisi ma motivation.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2008)

puffade a dit:


> Merci pour tes précisions et tu as bien entendu saisi ma motivation.


ben non justement 
je n'ai pas saisi
(je suis très bête)

ou tu es trop elliptique...
( la technique c'est de la précision un peu simplette bêtasse , surtout l'informatique
pas de la finesse à la Harold Pinter)

donc je le dis autrement
c'est quoi le problème?
Ca vous chatouille ou ca vous gratouille?

( tu vois ce que je veux dire??)


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2008)

@pufffade
je te fais marrer ?
Bien
( c'est mieux que faire pleurer)


il n'empêche que tu n'as toujours clairement expliqué le sens de ta requête es "releve differenciée"!
Qu'est ce qui te tracasse?

Allonge toi  là, 3 respirations profondes, et lance-toi.
Ca te fera du bien de sortir la chose du tréfonds de toi-même .

 je parle uniquement de mail , pour le reste voir  par exemple du coté des lacaniens ( je le sens bien le plan lacanien sur ce coup)

la séance est terminée , à la prochaine fois


----------



## puffade (7 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> @pufffade
> je te fais marrer ?
> Bien
> ( c'est mieux que faire pleurer)
> ...



La séance de psychothérapie est terminée. Bouuuuu que je suis triste...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2008)

Serait- ce de  l'incompréhension?
Voire de l''évitement?  

Alors on redit autrement
pourquoi ca:


> ..Comment relever le courrier d'un compte sans l'autre sans avoir à inactiver l'autre compte dans les préférences ?


Quelle est la raison ?
Assez intriguant


----------



## David_b (7 Janvier 2008)

puffade a dit:


> La séance de psychothérapie est terminée. Bouuuuu que je suis triste...



une méduse qui se fait pyschanalyser en live et qui en redemande... Macgé est vraiment à part :rateau: 

question idiote, mais pourquoi ta femme et toi vous n'avez pas chacun une session d'utilisateur ? Chacun "son" mail, ses Applis, son "Documents", etc.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Janvier 2008)

David_b a dit:


> question idiote, mais pourquoi ta femme et toi vous n'avez pas chacun une session d'utilisateur ? Chacun "son" mail, ses Applis, son "Documents", etc.


ouinnn
Daviiiiid !Tu m'as coupé mon effet lacanien en diable que j'avais en stock !
( et que je gardais sous le coude depuis le début!)

tu le sais bien David que je suis partisan d'utiliser les atouts de l'OS dont  les comptes séparés!
Par exemple dans les répétitifs fils _"comment cacher un fichier"_et autre _"je veux pas qu'on voit où je surfe"_ou encore  _"je downloade en P2P... le film de la grand mère"_ (c'est toujours l'anniv de mère-grand qui est un hit) etc etc


----------



## Dj0ul (8 Janvier 2008)

David_b a dit:


> une méduse qui se fait pyschanalyser en live et qui en redemande... Macgé est vraiment à part :rateau:
> 
> question idiote, mais pourquoi ta femme et toi vous n'avez pas chacun une session d'utilisateur ? Chacun "son" mail, ses Applis, son "Documents", etc.



Moi ça m'emmerde d'avoir à chaque fois à me délogger, me relogger...
On utilise la même session et basta !

Par contre, sous Mail, c'est galère , c'est clair !! :hein: 

Les mails arrivent sur Boite de réception + nos Comptes respectifs. Arf  
J'ai donc logiquement créé une règle mais quand je supprime, dans la Boite de Réception, les emails déjà relevés, ça les supprime aussi de notre compte..... :hein:



Note du modo : et les questions sur Mail (ou tout autre logiciel "internet") arrivent dans le forum "Internet et réseau" !


----------



## David_b (8 Janvier 2008)

Dj0ul a dit:


> Moi ça m'emmerde d'avoir à chaque fois à me délogger, me relogger...
> On utilise la même session et basta !
> 
> Par contre, sous Mail, c'est galère , c'est clair !! :hein:
> ...


le changement rapide d'utilisateur, tu n'as pas essayé ?
Pas besoin de se déconnecter


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2008)

Dj0ul a dit:


> Les mails arrivent sur Boite de réception + nos Comptes respectifs. Arf
> J'ai donc logiquement créé une règle mais quand je supprime, dans la Boite de Réception, les emails déjà relevés, ça les supprime aussi de notre compte..... :hein:


ben faudrait savoir...
c'est le but recherché, il est atteint!

si tu veux agir autrement ( par exemple suppression de messages adressés à "toi" et uniquement ceux là )
il faut établir la régle pour
cad un script ( et pas forcement va règles)  zigouilleur de À : toi  +excluant  les  À : elle et toi
( et ces deniers tu les traites à la main)

evidemment ce souci n'apparaitrait pas si vous aviez chacun votre profil


----------



## Zyrol (8 Janvier 2008)

Rigolo votre façon de faire...

Moi perso j'ai un truc imparable : la confiance.
Chacun n'a rien à cacher... et chacun reste sur sa boite... en toute simplicité...


----------



## Dj0ul (8 Janvier 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> Rigolo votre façon de faire...
> 
> Moi perso j'ai un truc imparable : la confiance.
> Chacun n'a rien à cacher... et chacun reste sur sa boite... en toute simplicité...


 
Mouarf, la remarque bidon... :sleep: 
Y'a jamais aucun email que tu ne souhaites pas que ton conjoint voit ? Même par erreur ? 
Y'a jamais un anni où une occasion où, si elle tombait sur un de tes emails, ça serait dommage ?


----------



## Dj0ul (8 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben faudrait savoir...
> c'est le but recherché, il est atteint!
> 
> si tu veux agir autrement ( par exemple suppression de messages adressés à "toi" et uniquement ceux là )
> ...


 

Non, ce qui m'embête, c'est que les mails arrivent dans la 'Boite de réception' *+ *dans nos Comptes respectifs. :hein: 
Dans la BdR il a tous nos emails en vrac tout mélangés et dans nos dossiers de Comptes respectifs, chacun ses emails. On les a en double donc vu que tout est aussi dans la BdR.  
C'est que nos emails soient copiés dans la BdR qui me chagrinne... Ça fait pas rangé, c'est tout mélangé, j'aime pas du tout !!


----------



## Zyrol (8 Janvier 2008)

Dj0ul a dit:


> Mouarf, la remarque bidon... :sleep:
> Y'a jamais aucun email que tu ne souhaites pas que ton conjoint voit ? Même par erreur ?


Non.



> Y'a jamais un anni où une occasion où, si elle tombait sur un de tes emails, ça serait dommage ?


Non, les fois ou je fais des week-end surprise ou autre, soit par tél, soit je désactive temporairement le chargement des mails. mais le plus souvent par tél.

Enfin bon vous gérer vos compagnes comme vous voulez...


----------



## Dj0ul (8 Janvier 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> Enfin bon vous gérer vos compagnes comme vous voulez...


 
Merci....  

Donc si certains ont des réponses d'ordre technique et non moral, je suis preneur !


----------



## omni (8 Janvier 2008)

Dj0ul a dit:


> Merci....
> 
> Donc si certains ont des réponses d'ordre technique et non moral, je suis preneur !


Ben changer de compagne ... Si si c'est technique....
Bon ok je sors...


----------



## Aliboron (8 Janvier 2008)

Dj0ul a dit:


> Donc si certains ont des réponses d'ordre technique et non moral, je suis preneur !


Deux logiciels de messagerie différents (Mail et Thunderbird, pour rester dans les gratuits) et zou ​


----------



## Zyrol (8 Janvier 2008)

Aliboron a dit:


> Deux logiciels de messagerie différents (Mail et Thunderbird, pour rester dans les gratuits) et zou ​



Très bonne solution ça !  

mise à part changer de compagne bien sur !


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2008)

une autre solution
2 sessions ouvertes en permanence
(oui je sais les logs)

Par contre je pige pas quand tu dis " tout est mélangé"..
justement non !

la boite de reception c'est dans votre cas 2 boites de réception séparées ( 1 par compte)
avec la petite fleche on a acces aux sous dossiers...séparés


----------



## Dj0ul (8 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> une autre solution
> 2 sessions ouvertes en permanence
> (oui je sais les logs)
> 
> ...



Bon, on en a parlé... on décide de rester ensemble. On se marie même  finalement...
J'ai actuellement 3 comptes sous Mail.

CF. image miniature attachée.

Un mail qui arrive pour Julien FREE se met à la fois dans la Boite de réception et dans le dossier Julien FREE
Idem pour le compte Caro et pour le compte Mariage...
Donc dans Boite de réception : tout est mélangé : on a les 3 comptes !!


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2008)

tu peux refaire une capture ?
( une vraie montrant le soit disant doublon de reception)

je me demande si c'est pas un malentendu ( sur le fonction de reception)


----------



## Dj0ul (8 Janvier 2008)

bah dans le dossier boite de reception, tu as les emails de Caro FREE, de Julien FREE et de Mariage....


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2008)

ca oui
mas tu dis que le message apparait en double n'est ce pas ?

comment?
c'est ca qui m'interesse


----------



## Dj0ul (9 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca oui
> mas tu dis que le message apparait en double n'est ce pas ?
> 
> comment?
> c'est ca qui m'interesse


 
Il est à la fois dans le dossier Boite de Réception *et* à la fois dans le dossier Julien FREE...


----------



## pascalformac (9 Janvier 2008)

et bien c'est que je pensais 
malentendu 
ce que tu dis est une affaire d'aspect pas de doublon
la boite reception "maitresse" est l'addition des BAL de comptes et c'est tout

donc un message dans julien free n'est PAS en double

c'est juste une affaire de présentation du contenu ( messages)

mini fleche horizontale
liste des messages de tous les comptes  en vrac tous comptes confondus


mini fleche verticale
visualisation de la même chose 
mais séparée par sous dossier de BAL de compte

(et tu verras que c'est dans julien free)

------------
accessoirement
autre truc utile
 le coup de fleches est aussi dans la liste des messages de chaque BAL ( standard ou ajoutée par vous)

 les colonnes
 presentation dans l'ordre vertical choisi par toi en jouant sur les fleches de colonnes dans la liste _ ,de , A ,date_ etc
exxemple date  choix date  ascendante ou descendante   )
et ce modulable dans chaque BAL de facon autonome


----------



## Dj0ul (9 Janvier 2008)

Je te répondrais ce soir à la maison


----------



## Dj0ul (9 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et bien c'est que je pensais
> malentendu
> ce que tu dis est une affaire d'aspect pas de doublon
> la boite reception "maitresse" est l'addition des BAL de comptes et c'est tout
> ...



C'est peut être une question d'aspect mais cet aspect provoque des doublons pénibles !!
Cette addition dans la boite de réception ne me plait pas du tout.  
Il me parait évident qu'on devrait recevoir les emails chacun dans le dossier de son compte... Je ne vois pas l'intérêt des les faire apparaitre aussi dans la boite de réception.  
Donc la présentation du contenu n'est *pas du tout* adaptée et opportune....


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2008)

Dj0ul a dit:


> C'est peut être une question d'aspect mais cet aspect provoque des doublons pénibles !!


encore fois
il n'y a pas de doublons 



> Il me parait évident qu'on devrait recevoir les emails chacun dans le dossier de son compte...


mais c'est déjà exactement ce qui se passe!

vous recevez chacun vos messages dans votre BAL de compte!



> Je ne vois pas l'intérêt des les faire apparaitre aussi dans la boite de réception.


ils n'apparaissent pas aussi  ( dans le sens en plus) dans la boite de reception
Ils sont dans vos boites de reception respectives

la boite reception n'est que vos boites de reception 
il n'y a aucun double

Si vous recevez  un message adressé à  tous les deux,  chacun à votre adresse
ce sont 2 courriers differents, expedié à 2 adresses differentes , sur 2 comptes differents
il y en a donc 
- un dans la boite de réception à toi
et un dans  la boite de reception à elle
ce qui est normal
----
j'explique autrement
imagine la boite de reception comme 2 étagères où sont déposés les messages
celle du haut toi
en dessous elle

en étant dans la fenetre boite de reception globale  tu vois les 2 étagères en un coup d'oeil , avec  tout le courrier

en cliquant la boite de réception de l'un ou l'autre tu ne vois que l'étagère concernée
Il n'y a aucune reproduction de doublon


----------



## Dj0ul (10 Janvier 2008)

J'ai bien compris depuis le début ce que tu dis Pascal.
Mais tu ne comprends pas ce que je t'explique.

Au final, on dit la même chose, ce n'est qu'une question de sémantique et... de point de vue.

Tu trouves que voir (aussi) tes emails réunis de tous les comptes (en vrac) dans le dossier Boite de Réception est absolument normal.
Je trouve (et tous mes amis à qui j'ai montré cette bizarrerie) que c'est... naze et assez ubuesque.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2008)

donc toi tu veux une boite de reception qui ne montre pas ce qui entre en reception?
ca , c'est ti pas ubueesque?

et encore fos ils ne sont pas en vrac 

ils sont rangés...
par compte!( dans chaque BAL) et dans cette BAL  choix de classement dans cette BAL


et si tu souhaites les CLASSER  en reception globale
je t'ai déjà donné la manip

colonne
tu priviligies *A* et tu  choisies un ordre (alphabetique )
toi d'abord ou ta femme d'abord


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2008)

Dj0ul a dit:


> J'ai bien compris depuis le début ce que tu dis Pascal.
> Mais tu ne comprends pas ce que je t'explique.
> 
> Au final, on dit la même chose, ce n'est qu'une question de sémantique et... de point de vue.
> ...



non vous ne dîtes pas la même chose. Ce qui est troublant, c'est que tu aies du mal à comprendre le principe de non doublé, mais de simple compilation visuelle, qui elle même est modulable en fonction des critères que tu trouves pertinent.
Ainsi, la boite de réception peut être classée selon un critère (destinataires par exemple) et une bal peut elle être classée par date.

Perso, j'ai trois BAL, et je regarde que la boite de réception.

Ce que j'ai encore plus de mal à comprendre, c'est l'utilisation d'une seule session et de MAIL pour deux individus (fussent-ils mariés, pacsés ou autre). Le principe d'UNIX, c'est une session par personne. Chacun sa session (ouvrable les deux en même temps d'ailleurs, merci UNIX) et chacun gère sa boite mail.

Enfin que des personnes sur PC trouvent ce fonctionnement et ces principes déconcertants, c'est normal, avant qu'ils fassent ça sur un PC, il y a encore de l'eau qui va couler sous le pont


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2008)

je crois que djoul  n'a pas encore exploré les multiples optons de classement dans chaque  BAL
(globale ou non)

Que ce soit criteres date ,  destinataire , expediteur ,objet,  présence de PJ , avec-sans drapeau, lu -non lu, ...

( sans parler de la double session simultanée mais c'est une autre histoire)


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Janvier 2008)

Je vais répéter et compléter ce que j'ai proposé dès le second post : En utilisant des règles on peut déplacer (pas copier) automatiquement les messages de la boite de réception dans des BAL qui ne sont pas des sous répertoires de la boite de réception (exemple ci-après). Les messages ne sont alors plus dans la boite de réception.


----------



## Dj0ul (10 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> je crois que djoul n'a pas encore exploré les multiples optons de classement dans chaque BAL
> (globale ou non)
> 
> Que ce soit criteres date , destinataire , expediteur ,objet, présence de PJ , avec-sans drapeau, lu -non lu, ...
> ...


 
Rien à voir, je dis juste que quand on ouvre MAIL, on a aussi les emails en bordel, tout mélangé dans boite de réception. Evidement, impossible à supprimer, sinon ils sont supprimés dans les BAL des comptes...
zarb


----------



## Dj0ul (10 Janvier 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Je vais répéter et compléter ce que j'ai proposé dès le second post : En utilisant des règles on peut déplacer (pas copier) automatiquement les messages de la boite de réception dans des BAL qui ne sont pas des sous répertoires de la boite de réception (exemple ci-après). Les messages ne sont alors plus dans la boite de réception.


 
Ah. Voilà quelqu'un qui a tout compris !  :love:   :love: 
Je pense que je vaias faire ça. J'avais appliqué la logique des règles de msg (en test, quand je tatonnais pour comprendre un peu la loguque de MAIL) mais pour les dossiers des comptes sous jacents à la *BdR*.
Je les renverrai directement dans des dossiers sous jacents à *Sur Mon Mac*.  
Comme ça plus de mélange.
A moins que ça mélange encore tout dans le dossier Sur Mon Mac lui même ?!


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Janvier 2008)

Dj0ul a dit:


> Ah. Voilà quelqu'un qui a tout compris !  :love:   :love:
> Je pense que je vaias faire ça. J'avais appliqué la logique des règles de msg (en test, quand je tatonnais pour comprendre un peu la loguque de MAIL) mais pour les dossiers des comptes sous jacents à la *BdR*.
> Je les renverrai directement dans des dossiers sous jacents à *Sur Mon Mac*.
> Comme ça plus de mélange.
> A moins que ça mélange encore tout dans le dossier Sur Mon Mac lui même ?!



Justement, il faudrait éviter de créer des dossiers sous-jacents car ton problème est aussi là.

Moi je suis passé par la créations de BAL différentes.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2008)

Dj0ul a dit:


> Ah. Voilà quelqu'un qui a tout compris !  :love:   :love:


et en v''là un qui se fout gentiment du monde aussi ...
( on avait tous compris)

-Comme dit depuis un moment 
il n'y a pas de doublon
( ce qui était ton affirmation erronnée et répétée)
affaire réglée

-étape 2
j'ai souligné et pas qu'une fois c'est une affaire de choix de classement
la 2 è partie choix de classement c'est affaire de convenance
et
étape3 
déplacement dans des BAL persos est affaire de gouts et de convenances personnelles quant au type de classement et rangement  APRES réception
 ceci soit fait à la main ou automatiquement c'est toujours après réception
(comme le vrai courrier papier)
-
j'indique aussi qu'il est assez recommandé pour une bonne fluidité de Mail de ne pas garder tout dans reception ad vitam eternam 
( certains macusers le font et s'étonnent que leur Mail rame)
ce serait  un peu l'équivalent dans la vie d'ouvrir la boite au lettre où le facteur a glissé le courrier  , lire le courrier  et remettre le courrier dans la boite au lettres. Après un temps ca  coince. Concernant mail il bosserait trop

Donc:  De temps en temps on sort son courrier  de reception et on le range, ailleurs.
Ala main ou via des règles



> A moins que ça mélange encore tout dans le dossier Sur Mon Mac lui même ?!


non

_Sur mon mac_ est le dossier maitre de tes sous dossiers de rangements personnels
cela regroupe toutes les BAL persos ( par opposition à celles par défaut , reception brouillon envoi, envoyé , poubelle, indesirable)
tu peux creer autant de BAL persos que tu veux , mais...
 si tu veux etre tranquille eviter le surnombre car le rangement risque  alors d'avoir un effet inverse , trop de subdivisions complique
Il est preferable d' en avoir  quelques unes avec des critères larges


----------



## Dj0ul (12 Janvier 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Je vais répéter et compléter ce que j'ai proposé dès le second post : En utilisant des règles on peut déplacer (pas copier) automatiquement les messages de la boite de réception dans des BAL qui ne sont pas des sous répertoires de la boite de réception (exemple ci-après). Les messages ne sont alors plus dans la boite de réception.



L'inconvénient maintenant c'est que Mail ne signale plus dans le dock l'arrivée de nouveaux mails...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2008)

normal 
tu as VOULU que ca sorte de reception , après arrivée

Par contre dans Mail c'est en GRAS


----------



## hippo sulfite (12 Janvier 2008)

Dj0ul a dit:


> L'inconvénient maintenant c'est que Mail ne signale plus dans le dock l'arrivée de nouveaux mails...



Si tu es en Mail 3, il y a un réglage dans les préférences générales de Mail. 
De manière générale, c'est toujours intéressant de faire un tour de toutes les possibilités de règlage des préférences quand on met en place une nouvelle version.


----------



## Dj0ul (12 Janvier 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Si tu es en Mail 3, il y a un réglage dans les préférences générales de Mail.
> De manière générale, c'est toujours intéressant de faire un tour de toutes les possibilités de règlage des préférences quand on met en place une nouvelle version.



Absolument


----------



## loustic (13 Janvier 2008)

Dans un coin il y a une malle, BdR est écrit dessus.
Dans la malle il y a 3 cartons à chaussures, sur l'un est inscrit J, sur le deuxième M et sur le dernier C.
Dans chaque carton sont rangées soigneusement les baffouilles (messages) selon leur destinataire : J, M, C.
Mais alors, où sont donc les doublons ? Hein ? Où qu'ils sont les vilains doublons ?


----------



## irma333 (6 Janvier 2012)

*Nouvelle question par ici :*

C'est un peu sur le même thème que cet ancien sujet, donc avec un peu de chance, j'aurais moi aussi une issue heureuse. 

Je suis sur Lion, j'utilise mail depuis 4 mois sans soucis sauf depuis une semaine à tout casser. 

J'ai deux comptes séparés, jusqu'ici chacun sa chacune, les mails arrivaient là où ils devaient. Mon soucis actuel :

 - lorsque j'envoie un mail de l'adresse X, lorsque la personne en face répond, le message arrive sur la boite Y. WTF. Alors que dans le fichier "messages envoyés", ils sont bien notés "envoyés par la boite X". 

Quelqu'un pour m'aide? C'est probablement un réglage bête, mais comme je n'ai touché à rien, je m'interroge. 

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## ciradis (7 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir 
 je pense que tes deux adresses utilisent le même serveur d'envoi  , si c'est le cas il suffit de le changer dans mail>>préférence >>>compte.

 Cordialement


----------



## irma333 (10 Janvier 2012)

J'ai été vérifier, et effectivement ils utilisent le même serveur d'envois, mais je n'ai pas le choix car ce sont deux adresses hotmail... A moins qu'il y ait une autre solution?

Je n'ai que deux serveurs : "hotmail.fr" et "hotmail (déconnecté)".

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## irma333 (12 Janvier 2012)

Personne?


----------

